# Filter Questions?



## BooneSKD (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys! This is a great site. So i just got a 75 gallon tank and i am stumped on what filter system to choose... Could you guys tell me on your opinions on these filter? Here are a few links.

http://www.globalpets.com/SPD/proclear-aquatics-pro-150-series-wet-dry-filter-with-prefilter--2DF00000-1030653175.jsp

http://www.tomaquarium.com/press/proseriescd/english/index.html

Your opinions are greatly appreciated, i need to purchase one of these tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you setting up a Reef or just Marine fish only?

If going for a reef, I would go with the first one, remove the bioballs, and fill it with Cheato algae and a light. 

Otherwise, if Marine fish only, id still go with the first one, that 2nd one, is new one ive seen floating around just dont have any input on it.


----------

